# Got the Mead Started



## kathrynn

Finally got that mead started.  Its happy happy and bubbling on the kitchen counter this morning too.  Bubbles everywhere.  Here are pictures from yesterday.













mead...stage 1.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 14, 2013


















mead day 1-3.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 14, 2013


















mead day 1-2.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 14, 2013






Its clearing in the top part of the glass jug today....and it active.  Hope I am doing this right!

Thanks for looking!

Kat


----------



## disco

Only a gallon? What is the rest of the family going to drink?

Disco


----------



## smokinhusker

Quite interesting - gotta follow this one!


----------



## aeroforce100

When should I show up for the free samples?


----------



## s2k9k

So is that going to be orange raisin beer?


----------



## kathrynn

LOL!  I don't know how it's going to taste....Dave....it might be orange raisin alcohol of some sort.

This is an experiment....so we shall see!   Aero....will holler!!!

Here is what she is doing today!













mead day 2-3.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 14, 2013






The color is changing to a lighter one.













mead day 2-1.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 14, 2013






Frothy Bubbles everywhere.













mead day 2-2.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 14, 2013






Tried to get some bubbles in action...but the shutter speed on the cell phone is not fast enough.

This is fun to watch!

Kat


----------



## bama bbq

Looks like a great batch Kat. 

It will be stronger than beer S2K9K. Mead (honey wine) ranges from ~8% to 18% ABV.  The ancestor of all fermented drinks. 

My Brown Ale has finally stopped bubbling. I'll ck it Weds to see if it's ready to bottle.


----------



## mike johnson

Kat can you please post the recipe you used...


----------



## kathrynn

Mike Johnson said:


> Kat can you please post the recipe you used...


Sure....I did get it from Storm the Castle...and its their "cheap" mead recipe.

One orange

25-28 raisins

1 gallon of Spring Water

3 pounds of local honey

1 pkg of yeast (theirs said to use Bread yeast...not me) I used a wine yeast

Slice the orange into small pieces, and add that and the raisins to the glass gallon jug....and then about half the water.  I added the honey next to that.  Then the directions said to really shake the water and the pkg of yeast...couldn't do that in the glass jug.  So I put the yeast in the remaining water jug and shook it for about 3 minutes...and poured that in the glass jug.  Added water to the air lock to the line.  Corked it...and letting it perk right along.

Will keep yall posted.

Kat


----------



## GaryHibbert

Disco

my thoughts exactly

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Kat

Like I said befor, I'm not a fan of raison mead, but yours is looking really good. You're doing great. And no--NEVER use bread yeast.  It will give the mead an unpleasant flavor

Gary


----------



## kathrynn

Disco and Gary....I may have found "my adult bev"!  Just saying!

Kat


----------



## smokinhusker

Geez woman, now I might have to try making Mead - but I don't want no raisins!


----------



## kathrynn

SmokinHusker said:


> Geez woman, now I might have to try making Mead - but I don't want no raisins!


Alesia....they said the raisins would not add to the flavor but was necessary for the sugars to feed the yeast.

Kat


----------



## disco

If you don't want to use raisins, you can substitute white grape concentrate from a wine making store.

I haven't made mead for years and this looks like an easy recipe. Another addition to the list. My missus laughs and says I don't have a bucket list, I have a smoker list.

Do I take it you have tried it and liked it, Kat?

Disco


----------



## kathrynn

Disco said:


> If you don't want to use raisins, you can substitute white grape concentrate from a wine making store.
> 
> I haven't made mead for years and this looks like an easy recipe. Another addition to the list. My missus laughs and says I don't have a bucket list, I have a smoker list.
> 
> Do I take it you have tried it and liked it, Kat?
> 
> Disco


Not yet Disco.....but we are still in the 2-3 week waiting game before we can do a taste test.

Kat


----------



## disco

KathrynN said:


> Not yet Disco.....but we are still in the 2-3 week waiting game before we can do a taste test.
> 
> Kat


That did sound a little fast. The hardest part of good food is waiting!

Disco


----------



## kathrynn

Disco said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet Disco.....but we are still in the 2-3 week waiting game before we can do a taste test.
> 
> Kat
> 
> 
> 
> That did sound a little fast. The hardest part of good food is waiting!
> 
> Disco
Click to expand...

The directions say....TRY and wait 6 months.  LOL

Kat


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Kat

I don't know who "they" are, but they're lying to you.  The raisin flavor will come thru  strong.  Also, you don't need the sugars from the raisins--thats what the *honey* is for!!!!

Also just so you don't get a very unpleasant surprise, 2 to 3 weeks waiting time just dosn't cut it--mead has to age/mellow, or it will simply remove any growths you have on your esophogus

Gary


----------



## kathrynn

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Kat
> 
> I don't know who "they" are, but they're lying to you.  The raisin flavor will come thru  strong.  Also, you don't need the sugars from the raisins--thats what the *honey* is for!!!!
> 
> Also just so you don't get a very unpleasant surprise, 2 to 3 weeks waiting time just dosn't cut it--mead has to age/mellow, or it will simply remove any growths you have on your esophogus
> 
> Gary


Cool to know that Gary!  It's the Storm the Castle person who did the recipe.  YUCK!  I know that I will wait a GOOD bit longer then.  How long?

Kat


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Kat

I never poured any mead earlier than 2 months.  You can do it and if you are extremly fortunate, it won't make you want to kill yourself............but.  Mead can be a miserable, unforgiving beverage.  It has to age and mellow.  The longer you let it age, the better it gets.  Right now I have 5 galons of grapefruit mead sitting beside me.  Linda keeps suggesting that I should turf it, but it has only been sitting there for 26 months.  It is truly disgusting, but it will be 10 more months before it goes down the sink--just in case it mellows.

Gary


----------



## foamheart

> Originally Posted by *KathrynN*
> 
> 
> How long?
> 
> Kat


Since its Mead, what about the winter Solstice? Or if your from the SEC the National Championship game? </wink>

Drink tankards of mead and dance nekkid in the yard howlin at the moon!!


----------



## GaryHibbert

Foam

You are a sick puppy LOL

Gary


----------



## kathrynn

Foamheart said:


> Originally Posted by *KathrynN*
> 
> 
> How long?
> 
> Kat
> 
> 
> 
> Since its Mead, what about the winter Solstice? Or if your from the SEC the National Championship game? </wink>
> 
> Drink tankards of mead and dance nekkid in the yard howlin at the moon!!
Click to expand...

Nah....Foam isn't a sick Puppy.....if he is....he is in good company here!  LOL


GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Kat
> 
> I never poured any mead earlier than 2 months.  You can do it and if you are extremly fortunate, it won't make you want to kill yourself............but.  Mead can be a miserable, unforgiving beverage.  It has to age and mellow.  The longer you let it age, the better it gets.  Right now I have 5 galons of grapefruit mead sitting beside me.  Linda keeps suggesting that I should turf it, but it has only been sitting there for 26 months.  It is truly disgusting, but it will be 10 more months before it goes down the sink--just in case it mellows.
> 
> Gary


Lynn would have a cow it I let it sit that long.

Kat


----------



## bama bbq

I understand 1 yr it is normal for mead. It will become a clear and mellow wine.


----------



## daveomak

Next batch, use Vodka in the air lock....  kills any bacteria that enters it, and won't mess up the fermenting liquid, if it is sucked back in the jug....  

Just something I read....   No experience using it.....   Dave


----------



## disco

DaveOmak said:


> Next batch, use Vodka in the air lock....  kills any bacteria that enters it, and won't mess up the fermenting liquid, if it is sucked back in the jug....
> 
> Just something I read....   No experience using it.....   Dave


Sorry, but I disagree. I have been making my own wine for 40 years and have never had contamination from the airlock. Sounds like a waste of good vodka to me. Just make sure you fill the airlock with a metabisulphite solution.

Disco


----------



## foamheart

All these big words, now you guys are starting to scare me....


----------



## bama bbq

Foamheart said:


> All these big words, now you guys are starting to scare me....



LOL. (Disinfectant)


----------



## humdinger

Looks Good Kat. I'm watching this one..


----------



## chef jimmyj

Looks interesting. My oldest, Casey, was in the Brew Club at the CIA. They had Mead working the whole 4 years she was there. She is busy as an Assistant Manager for Red Robin but is slowly accumulating stuff for a home batch.  I find the use of a whole orange curious. Citrus Pith makes any liquid bitter after 2 days, Sangria, Lemmonade Orangeade and such. Maybe that taste is part of the mix here but I would think just Zest and Pulp Supremes would be all that would be used for flavor. Any ideas from you Vets?...JJ

Update: Ok, I went and read the original recipe and comments. Joe feels the Pith is no issue in this recipe...But the respondents that made it say leave it out or wait 6 months to mellow the bitterness. Guess we will all know in a few months...


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Chef JJ

I think the honey will cancel out the bitterness.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Kat



I've made mead that I could drink in a month.  I've also made mead that I couldn't drink for 3 years.  I've got 5 gals of mead sitting 1 foot to my left right now that has been sitting there for 26 months and is still disgusting and will sit there for another 12 months. Then it will either be drinkable or it will go down the sink.  There simply are no hard and fast rules



Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Disco

I've never used a metabisufite solution in my air lock.  I've been brewing for about 15 years and have never had a problem.  I just use straight tap water. Mind you, it certanly can't hurt!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Gary


----------



## kathrynn

Mine is just some of the bottled spring water...and she is still just perking away on the counter and I love watching it work too!

Kat


----------



## disco

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Disco
> 
> I've never used a metabisufite solution in my air lock.  I've been brewing for about 15 years and have never had a problem.  I just use straight tap water. Mind you, it certanly can't hurt!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> Gary


I have used water in a pinch and it is ok if you change it regularly. I have a friend who did that in a batch of port that ferments for months and he didn't ruin his wine but did have bacterial island form in the airlock which were hard to wash out.

So, you can get away with it but you may also mess up your airlock.

Disco


----------



## disco

KathrynN said:


> Mine is just some of the bottled spring water...and she is still just perking away on the counter and I love watching it work too!
> 
> Kat


As Garry Hibbert says, you are likely fine but I would change the water once every week or so.

Disco


----------



## kathrynn

thank you Disco!  I will....and we haven't hit week one yet...I did mark the day on the calendar in the kitchen so I could keep count.

Kat


----------



## foamheart

I have been thinking about this for a couple a days



We can post from youtube can't we?


----------



## kathrynn

Foam....you are so funny!  Yup it's still "perking away".

Was looking this morning...and the honey "layer" that was at the bottom must be "dissolving"....it was over an inch think on the first day....and now is way much less than that.  The color is amazing.  I am really enjoying watching this process.

Will keep yall posted as things perk along.

Kat


----------



## foamheart

You'll be making sparkling muscadine wine soon to celebrate next new years! I bet all the kids will want to stay home with Mom & Dad and celebrate then.

Friends and neighbors will be wanting to swap their "apple pie" for a bottle of yours.

Speaking of that, I have the clearest most beautiful jar of pear wine ya ever saw (its old, almost 6 months! LOL). The colors of these things amaze me, and the clarity.

Gonna have to start throwing out the old canned tomatoes for room here soon. I was trying to keep 'em drank down......  Not the tomatoes silly!


----------



## kathrynn

Lynn was talking about possibly making a Muscadine Beer the other day!  Funny You should mention that!

Kat


----------



## foamheart

I was going to try some sparkling muscadine this year but the heat and the birds beat me out. Moved to next years list. More time for smoking.


----------



## kathrynn

Here is day 5 on the Mead!  Color is gorgeous!













mead day 5.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 18, 2013






The honey layer is gone from the bottom of the glass jug.  There seems to be "debris" from the fruits and yeast.  I know that happens with beers.  So....crossing fingers this is on the right track.  I am loving watching all the bubbles and the process here.

Kat


----------



## daveomak

Dark ages brew......  You are becoming a "time traveler".....   I like it.....    

Dave


----------



## kathrynn

DaveOmak said:


> Dark ages brew......  You are becoming a "time traveler".....   I like it.....
> 
> Dave


Will need "taste testers" soon....I will do really large smoked turkey and mutton legs...and we can all use bad manners and sit around the table and enjoy!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kat


----------



## daveomak

Knives only..... no forks allowed.....


----------



## kathrynn

DaveOmak said:


> Knives only..... no forks allowed.....


and you men will have to grow out the beards too!

I think I have some pewter stuff around here somewhere.

Kat


----------



## old bones

Oh Boy!!   I clicked on this link just in time.   I started out smoking meat and making sausage, and then I planted garlic, I’ve always made up pickles and tomatoes but this year things got a bit out of hand.  The wife was saying that my basement looks like it belongs to one of those preppers on tv.   I was just telling her that I’m just about done canning for the year.  The garden is done, the mushrooms are all but gone for the year and I’m down to my last pail of apples.   We were thinking about doing up some cheese next so this would be right up my alley. 

Kate, I should know better than to click on any link of yours or Dave’s but the devil makes me do it…    Years ago, I used a balloon on top of those big type water jugs but now that I don’t have anything to ferment in my jars, I see a use for my fermenting caps…    We were thinking about making cheese next but I hate to see those caps collecting dust…   

That really looks nice and another use for some of my carrots.    ;-)

Going to be some sipping sauce for sure.   Thanks for posting..


----------



## kathrynn

Old Bones said:


> Oh Boy!! I clicked on this link just in time. I started out smoking meat and making sausage, and then I planted garlic, I’ve always made up pickles and tomatoes but this year things got a bit out of hand. The wife was saying that my basement looks like it belongs to one of those preppers on tv. I was just telling her that I’m just about done canning for the year. The garden is done, the mushrooms are all but gone for the year and I’m down to my last pail of apples. We were thinking about doing up some cheese next so this would be right up my alley.
> 
> Kate, I should know better than to click on any link of yours or Dave’s but the devil makes me do it… Years ago, I used a balloon on top of those big type water jugs but now that I don’t have anything to ferment in my jars, I see a use for my fermenting caps… We were thinking about making cheese next but I hate to see those caps collecting dust…
> 
> That really looks nice and another use for some of my carrots. ;-)
> 
> Going to be some sipping sauce for sure. Thanks for posting..


You are funny....but there is no telling what I will do next either.  I am even researching Grog recipes!

Kat


----------



## disco

KathrynN said:


> Will need "taste testers" soon....I will do really large smoked turkey and mutton legs...and we can all use bad manners and sit around the table and enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat


That sounds like my family reunions.


----------



## leah elisheva

How exciting Kat! (Forgive me for chiming in so late on posts, as I am still sort of finding my way around, and it is fun)!

In any event, that is so wonderful! Here's to your Mead!!!! Cheers and happy Friday! - Leah


----------



## kathrynn

LeahOceanNotes said:


> How exciting Kat! (Forgive me for chiming in so late on posts, as I am still sort of finding my way around, and it is fun)!
> 
> In any event, that is so wonderful! Here's to your Mead!!!! Cheers and happy Friday! - Leah



Leah.....chime away! The more the merrier!

Kat


----------



## GaryHibbert

Kat

sometimes you just have to---sad as it seems

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

I totally agree Disco.  Change the water, and keep it topped up

Gary


----------



## pearlheartgtr

It's been years since I've made Mead. I used to be a Medivalist and always had a few gallons going at a time. This recipe you're using is normally called "Ancient Orange". I made it once with bread yeast. When all was said and done and bottled, it tasted like rocket fuel. I tucked the bottles away and forgot about them for a couple of years and then came across them when I was cleaning one day. And it was good! This is one that needs to sit for a while. So just bottle and forget about it for a couple of years.

Also, something to think about is the type of honey to use. From my experience, Wildflower honey tends to add strange tastes to new Mead and the final product has to age for at least a year before being drinkable (made that mistake with my first two batches). I ended up using Clover honey exclusively because more often than not, I had a drinkable product in a month. And with the group I was in, I had to churn this stuff out on a monthly basis. I would literally bottle and bring straight to an event. Keep one bottle at home and one for myself that night and the rest would be gone in no time.

I gotta start making Mead again.


----------



## mike johnson

So hows it going?


----------



## bama bbq

Mike Johnson said:


> So hows it going?


 She's no longer here Mike. Part of the Fall '13 exodus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg

Bama BBQ said:


> She's no longer here Mike. Part of the Fall '13 exodus.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huh?  Did I miss something?  What happened?


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Bama

I'm kinda like BDawg.  When you say she's gone, do you mean gone for hunting season, or left us permanently?  And what's this fall '13 exodus?  Cause if she's gone-gone, I'm going to miss her

Gary


----------



## bama bbq

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Bama
> I'm kinda like BDawg.  When you say she's gone, do you mean gone for hunting season, or left us permanently?  And what's this fall '13 exodus?  Cause if she's gone-gone, I'm going to miss her
> Gary



I recommend you read post # 16 and 19:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151252/did-anybody-else-lose-a-bunch-of-points/0_100#post_1078832


----------



## grabber

Anybody out there can help me, it'd be much appreciated.  I make homemade Krupnik which is similar to Mead.  My problem is trying to fine something fine enough to hold the ground cinnamon and nutmeg out.  Best I can do is a cheese cloth ham stockenette but still some comes through.


----------



## bama bbq

Grabber said:


> Anybody out there can help me, it'd be much appreciated.  I make homemade Krupnik which is similar to Mead.  My problem is trying to fine something fine enough to hold the ground cinnamon and nutmeg out.  Best I can do is a cheese cloth ham stockenette but still some comes through.


You should probably start your own thread to get more replies. I recommend calling a brew supply house and see what they have.


----------

